# manual CicuitMaker Español?



## Fmanco (Feb 9, 2007)

Alguién me puede decir donde conseguir un manual de circuit Maker en Español?


----------



## thevenin (Feb 10, 2007)

No creo exista el manual traducido al español, porque es enorme. En inglés lo tienes en la carpeta Manuals dentro de donde hayas instalado circuit maker.

Lo que sí hay en la mula es: Tutorial Circuit Maker, pesa 112 Kb, 9 páginas, te valdrá a modo de introducción.


----------



## Fmanco (Feb 12, 2007)

Is OK, ya tengo el que dices, pero la verdad es que necesito aprender las herramientas avanzadas, aunque vea por donde vea; me tocara traducirlo, a lo mejor hasta pueda aportarlo, igualmente gracias por contestarme.


----------

